# Max-sable color changes-8 weeks to 7 1/2 months



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, we grew up GORGEOUS! Great pictures.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

What a handsome boy! Love, love, love that last picture. Absolutely adorable!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love to see the changes in his coat, such a handsome boy


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are great pics!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you they do grow sooo fast. I wish time will slow down a little. Its hard to remember how little he was. It seems over night his color seems to change lighter or darker. Love to see his changes and wonder how dark or light he will get


----------



## Dev_DeCoste (Jun 1, 2015)

Great looking pooch! Looks just like my Kovu. LOVE the last pic!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dev_DeCoste said:


> Great looking pooch! Looks just like my Kovu. LOVE the last pic!


Thanks! I saw picture of Kovu he is very handsome. Love his eyes. You will find plenty good info on this forum. Enjoy him!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks everybody


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Similar color to my girl...she is only 16-weeks now Beautiful dog!!!!!!


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

What a beautiful dog! I love seeing sables shift colors.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks. I love to see the color changes. They are so different it seems not one sable is the same-like snowflakes!!!!!


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

I love the sable color.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, very stunning!


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

I love the sables...might be my next one 

And I ADORE the last photo you posted. You should enlarge it and frame it! Adorable!


----------

